# History books from the mid to late 1800's?



## BeagleBuddy

(Yes, I know I will have to add on more than 100 years when we're done.) I just really like the way old textbooks were made, like McGuffey readers, Ray's Arithmetic, Spencer's penmanship, and Harvey's grammar. Does anyone know of any history books that are like these?


----------



## Jeni

We got some Kansas readers from our base gift store in Fort Riley, Kansas. I am sure you could find them in small town antique stores or maybe even online.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

I love old books, too. I have History of the United States by Emerson David Fite, PhD 2nd edition. Copyright's 1916, 1919, 1923 by Henry Holt and Company. I found it at an antique shop for a few dollars. I haven't used it with the kids (books high school level or higher), but maybe I should....would be fun. It has lost of underlines and notes in the margins (except in the last few chapters - some things never change). I'm surprised at how many pictures and maps are in the book - some in color.


----------



## glwalker

You might like The Gutenberg Project. 

http://gutenberg.org

This website has a lot of books which are in the public domain, and many are about a hundred years old or older.


----------



## BlueberryChick

glwalker said:


> You might like The Gutenberg Project.
> 
> http://gutenberg.org
> 
> This website has a lot of books which are in the public domain, and many are about a hundred years old or older.


This was my first thought, too, glwalker! I love the gutenburg site.

You may also get some good information from this site:

An Old Fashioned Education

It has tons of links for every grade, including history, most of it older.


----------



## Librum

Blueberry Chick,

Welcome to the guild. Try visiting us at The Librum. http://www.librum.us. We are involved in restoring the ICS archive, and other goodies. International Correspondence School, 1891-1996.

Sarah


----------



## Quiver0f10

Edward Eggleston is another author from the late 1800/early 1900s.

http://productsearch.barnesandnoble.com/search/results.aspx?ATH=Edward+Eggleston&STORE=book


----------



## advancecourage

Try Yesterday's Classics at www.yesterdaysclassics.com. We bought a Kindle from Amazon and found many of the old classic history texts can be downloaded for free off of Amazon.


----------

